# Ground turkey ideas



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2013)

looking to start using some ground turkey in my diet.  how does everyone eat it?  what recipies do you like?

Thanks.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 17, 2013)

organic balsamic vinaigrette, whole wheat bread crumbs.. minched onion and garlic salt..

form that shit together and you got a hell of a burger...   go heavy with the bread crumbs


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 17, 2013)

Burgers with a little worshshesturshire sauce. 

I like to brown it, add some low sodium seasoning and mix it w brown rice


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 17, 2013)

Season and cook for taco meat.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 17, 2013)

I just cook it in a pan with some seasonings and put it over rice with some hot sauce.... Quick, easy and tasty!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the recipe my wife uses for me. The grill seasoning is the key. We have never tried the topping the burgers are good plain.



Ingredients
1 package store-bought frozen fries, any variety 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, 1 turn of the pan, plus some for drizzling 
1 tablespoon butter 
3 cloves garlic, 2 chopped, 1 crushed 
1 red onion, 1/2 chopped, 1/2 thinly sliced 
1 box, 10 ounces, frozen spinach, defrosted 
2 teaspoons dried oregano, lightly crushed in the palm, divided 
1/4 pound feta crumbles 
1 1/3 pounds ground chicken or ground turkey breast, 1 package 
1 tablespoon grill seasoning (recommended: Montreal Steak Seasoning by McCormick)
 1/3 seedless cucumber, thinly sliced lengthwise, plus 1 small, 2-inch piece of cucumber peeled, trimmed and chopped
 2 plum tomatoes, thinly sliced lengthwise 
Salt and pepper 
1 1/2 to 2 cups good quality plain yogurt, look for Greek yogurt 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
1 cup arugula, coarsely chopped or shredded 
4 crusty rolls, split 


Topping: 
2 roasted red peppers, drained 
1/4 cup flat-leaf parsley, a generous handful 
1/4 cup 10 to 12 pitted kalamata olives 
Hot pepper rings or pepperoncini, optional

Directions


 Preheat oven to directions on the package and bake fries until crisp. 



Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. To one side, add a little extra-virgin olive oil and a tablespoon of butter. When butter melts, add the chopped garlic and chopped red onion and cook 5 minutes. Transfer the onions and garlic to a bowl to cool. Return pan to heat.



Wring the defrosted spinach dry buy twisting it in a clean kitchen towel over your sink. Separate the spinach as you add it to the bowl with cool onions, garlic and season with 1 teaspoon of oregano. Add in feta crumbles then chicken or turkey, grill seasoning and a drizzle of extra-virgin olive oil. Mix and form into 4 patties, 1-inch thick. Raise heat on pan to medium-high. Add patties and cook 6 inches on each side.



Season the sliced cucumbers and tomatoes with salt and pepper. Toast rolls, if you prefer.



Place remaining chopped cucumber, the crushed clove of garlic, yogurt, 1 teaspoon oregano and juice of 1/2 lemon in a food processor. Add a little salt and process the sauce until smooth. Transfer to a small dish and serve with the fries as a dipping sauce. Rinse out the processor bowl and return to base.



Place red peppers, parsley and olives in food processor, season with salt and pepper and process until a paste forms. Place cooked burgers on roll bottoms. Top the burgers with sliced cucumber, tomato, reserved red onions, shredded arugula and hot peppers, if using. Slather roll tops with red pepper and olive paste and serve with chips of choice.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

same I use it in burgers/sliders you could even mix alil beef in the burger. still very good protein intake.
anything can work.  ive used it in nachos ....yum!   

ill come back when I talk to my work out buddies about more recipes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2013)

I make burgers out of them little sweet potato on the side


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 17, 2013)

so far theres burgers.  nachos. tacos and also mixed with rice.  ill add I use it in my salad as well.
lets keep adding bros


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

Love turkey meatloaf.....


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 17, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Love turkey meatloaf.....



i can't do meatloaf man....fucking hate it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2013)

Bread turkey cutlets in finely ground walnuts... Fry... Serve with balsamic dressing.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 17, 2013)

I also do a stroganoff with ground turkey. Just use low sodium soup and broth then put it on a bed of wheat noodles. 

1 package ground turkey
1 cup of low sod chicken broth
1 can of low sod cream of mushroom soup
Package of wheat noodles. 
Add garlic or other seasonings to taste. Easy peasy


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just made meatballs. We ziplock them up in 4 oz portions for easy measuring. Just add to any meal and you have 35gms of protein!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2013)

I fry it up with garlic, onions, parsley, and other spices. Boil some pasta in water and a tea spoon of olive oil. Once done, I mix up the pasta and the ground turkey with pasta sauce.  I do the same with ground beef too.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 18, 2013)

I like browning the turkey and adding it to pasta sauce to make my version of a Bolognese sause. 

You can brown the ground turkey, add pace picante sauce and use it as taco meat, burrito stuffing, casserole or make enchiladas with it.


----------



## PFM (Feb 18, 2013)

Slice jalapenos, mushrooms, onion and garlic and saute in olive oil. Add the cooked meat. I'll add the meat mixture to rice, beans and sometimes make into spaghetti sauce. Once the base meat is flavored the combinations are many.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 19, 2013)

I buy ground turkey every week and just make good old fashion burgers with it. You really don't even need evoo or butter in a good non stick.


----------



## HH (Feb 19, 2013)

I like go brown meat in olive oil and throw in a teaspoon of ground garlic. When brown,I cut up onions throw it in,then add some Worcestershire sauce,turn the heat on low,and let it sit for about 10-15 minutes until the onions are soft. I usually serve that with some brown rice,and some onion and tomatoe salad.


----------

